# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  مشکل اساسی که دوساله دارم و حل نشده . خواهش میکنم راهنمایی کنید.

## Amir_H80

سلام دارم میرم دوازدهم رشته ام ریاضیه اینواول بگم که اصلا تو فهم دروس مشکل ندارم و اگه امتحانا استاندارد مثل نهایی گرفته بشه راحت 19 یا 20 میگیرم .
من سرعتم توی تست زنی بسیار پایینه و به طور مثال برای درس حسابان یا فیزیک تو یک ساعت 6 یا حداکثر 10 تا تست میزنم از مباحث جدید و از مباحث قبلی برای هر تست 4 تا 5 دقیقه وقت میذارم . 
میانگین مطالعه ام بین 5 تا 8 ساعت هستش.
حتی واسه تستی که ممکنه روز قبل حل کرده باشم دوباره ممکنه 5 دقیقه وقتم رو بگیره . اول کتاب iq میزدم دیدم نمیشه میکرو گرفتم ولی سرعتم همونه که هست.
با دوستانم تو مدرسه درس میخوندیم (فیزیک و حسابان و بقیه اختصاصی ها ) من  سوال 5 بودم اونا سوال 30 رو هم حل کرده بودن !
فیزیک و شیمی هم تا حد زیادی  اینجوریه .
معلم هامون خیلی عالی درس میدن ( مدرسه تیزهوشانه ) منتها در عوض تستهای بسیار سختی میگیرند (مثلا معلم فیزیک 40 تا سوال کنکور رو تشریحی کرده بود تو 90 دقیقه ) من نمره ام 8 شد . 
امتحانات هم از سختیش کم نمیکنن و شاید حتی سوال های سخت تری هم بدن .
توی آزمون ها به طور وحشتناکی کمبود وقت دارم .
خواهش میکنم راهنمایی کنید. سال بعد اینجوری بشه بیچارم

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام دارم میرم دوازدهم رشته ام ریاضیه اینواول بگم که اصلا تو فهم دروس مشکل ندارم و اگه امتحانا استاندارد مثل نهایی گرفته بشه راحت 19 یا 20 میگیرم .
> من سرعتم توی تست زنی بسیار پایینه و به طور مثال تو یک ساعت 6 یا حداکثر 10 تا تست میزنم از مباحث جدید و از مباحث قبلی برای هر تست 4 تا 5 دقیقه وقت میذارم . 
> میانگین مطالعه ام بین 5 تا 8 ساعت هستش.
> حتی واسه تستی که ممکنه روز قبل حل کرده باشم دوباره ممکنه 5 دقیقه وقتم رو بگیره . اول کتاب iq میزدم دیدم نمیشه میکرو گرفتم ولی سرعتم همونه که هست.
> با دوستانم تو مدرسه درس میخوندیم (فیزیک و حسابان و بقیه اختصاصی ها ) من  سوال 5 بودم اونا سوال 30 رو هم حل کرده بودن !
> فیزیک و شیمی هم تا حد زیادی  اینجوریه .
> معلم هامون خیلی عالی درس میدن ( مدرسه تیزهوشانه ) منتها در عوض تستهای بسیار سختی میگیرند (مثلا معلم فیزیک 40 تا سوال کنکور رو تشریحی کرده بود تو 90 دقیقه ) من نمره ام 8 شد . 
> امتحانات هم از سختیش کم نمیکنن و شاید حتی سوال های سخت تری هم بدن .
> توی آزمون ها به طور وحشتناکی کمبود وقت دارم .
> خواهش میکنم راهنمایی کنید. سال بعد اینجوری بشه بیچارم


دلیلش واضحه
فکرت منسجم نیست چرا چون تمرینت کم بوده
حتما بعد از درس خوندن میری سراغ تست یا سوال سخت
باید اول از سوالات تشریحی راحت شروع کنی بعدا که همه مباحث تو ذهنت تثبیت شد بری سراغ تست
درسته تو امتحانات 20 میگیری اما دلیل بر یادگیری درست نیست
تو امتحانات وقت زیادی برای فکر هست اما تو کنکور نه
باید بعد از تثبیت فرمولا و مفهوم بری سراغ تست
تو درسای عمومی هم همین مشکلو داری؟

----------


## ifmvi

*وسواس دارین؟ یعنی مثلا صورت سوال رو چند بار میخونین یا وقتی تستی رو صحیح میزنین همچنان بهش فکر میکنین و حس میکنین نکته ای داره که متوجهش نشدین ؟ یا اینکه مثلا درسنامه ها و جزوه ها رو مکرر میخونین و تکرار میکنین ؟*

----------


## Amir_H80

توی درسای عمومی مشکل ندارم خیلی البته به جز متن های زبان . 
آخه قبلا iq کار میکردم سوالاش سخت بود الان میکرو کار میکنم که بچه ها میگن خیلی راحته و دیدم که چقدر سریع حلش میکنن.

----------


## Amir_H80

> *وسواس دارین؟ یعنی مثلا صورت سوال رو چند بار میخونین یا وقتی تستی رو صحیح میزنین همچنان بهش فکر میکنین و حس میکنین نکته ای داره که متوجهش نشدین ؟ یا اینکه مثلا درسنامه ها و جزوه ها رو مکرر میخونین و تکرار میکنین ؟*


نه اصلا اینجوری نیست همیشه بعد از چند دقیقه راه حل به ذهنم میرسه !

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amirhossein0918


نه اصلا اینجوری نیست همیشه بعد از چند دقیقه راه حل به ذهنم میرسه !


برای مباحث جدید کند تست زدن مشکل خاصی بنظر نمیرسه اما شما میگین تستایی که روز قبل زدین رو باز 5 دقیقه براش زمان میذارین چرا این اتفاق میوفته ؟ دلیلش اینه که راه حل سوال رو فراموش کردین یا چی؟*

----------


## Amir_H80

> دلیلش واضحه
> فکرت منسجم نیست چرا چون تمرینت کم بوده
> حتما بعد از درس خوندن میری سراغ تست یا سوال سخت
> باید اول از سوالات تشریحی راحت شروع کنی بعدا که همه مباحث تو ذهنت تثبیت شد بری سراغ تست
> درسته تو امتحانات 20 میگیری اما دلیل بر یادگیری درست نیست
> تو امتحانات وقت زیادی برای فکر هست اما تو کنکور نه
> باید بعد از تثبیت فرمولا و مفهوم بری سراغ تست
> تو درسای عمومی هم همین مشکلو داری؟


سوال تشریحی هم حل میکنم خیلی راحت تر نسبت به تستی بعد میرم تست میزنم

----------


## Amir_H80

> *
> 
> برای مباحث جدید کند تست زدن مشکل خاصی بنظر نمیرسه اما شما میگین تستایی که روز قبل زدین رو باز 5 دقیقه براش زمان میذارین چرا این اتفاق میوفته ؟ دلیلش اینه که راه حل سوال رو فراموش کردین یا چی؟*



کل راه حل سوال رو باجاش فراموش میکنم (البته دوساله این مشکل رو دارم) تست هم زیاد میزنم منتها مثلا بعد از 10 ساعت تو روز تعطیل 50 تا 60 سوال!

----------


## liaa

> سلام دارم میرم دوازدهم رشته ام ریاضیه اینواول بگم که اصلا تو فهم دروس مشکل ندارم و اگه امتحانا استاندارد مثل نهایی گرفته بشه راحت 19 یا 20 میگیرم .
> من سرعتم توی تست زنی بسیار پایینه و به طور مثال تو یک ساعت 6 یا حداکثر 10 تا تست میزنم از مباحث جدید و از مباحث قبلی برای هر تست 4 تا 5 دقیقه وقت میذارم . 
> میانگین مطالعه ام بین 5 تا 8 ساعت هستش.
> حتی واسه تستی که ممکنه روز قبل حل کرده باشم دوباره ممکنه 5 دقیقه وقتم رو بگیره . اول کتاب iq میزدم دیدم نمیشه میکرو گرفتم ولی سرعتم همونه که هست.
> با دوستانم تو مدرسه درس میخوندیم (فیزیک و حسابان و بقیه اختصاصی ها ) من  سوال 5 بودم اونا سوال 30 رو هم حل کرده بودن !
> فیزیک و شیمی هم تا حد زیادی  اینجوریه .
> معلم هامون خیلی عالی درس میدن ( مدرسه تیزهوشانه ) منتها در عوض تستهای بسیار سختی میگیرند (مثلا معلم فیزیک 40 تا سوال کنکور رو تشریحی کرده بود تو 90 دقیقه ) من نمره ام 8 شد . 
> امتحانات هم از سختیش کم نمیکنن و شاید حتی سوال های سخت تری هم بدن .
> توی آزمون ها به طور وحشتناکی کمبود وقت دارم .
> خواهش میکنم راهنمایی کنید. سال بعد اینجوری بشه بیچارم


اول از همه اینکه ، خونسردی خودتو حفظ کن دوست عزیز  :Yahoo (1): 
دوم اینکه برو خدارو شکر کن که مشکلت اینه  :Yahoo (4):  ملت با چه مشکلاتی که دست وپنجه نرم نمیکنن توی مسیر کنکور..
یه مسئله اینه که : اینکه شما این شانسو دارید توی مدرسه ای درس بخونید که تدریس معلم ها کیفیت بالایی داره و همکلاسی ها و اطرافیانتون کسایی هستن که توی جو درس هستن و نه مسائل حاشیه ای و شما به جای وقت تلف کردن و صحبت درباره مسائل دیگه .. دور هم جم میشید و تست میزنید خودش خیلی خیلی شانس بزرگیه‌! که فکر میکنم باید قدر دانش باشید..
در مورد مشکلتون.. باید بگم اینکه الان به فکر برطرف کردنش افتادید خیلی عالیه ! به اندازه کافی وقت دارید برای اینکه بتونید سرعتتون رو به یه حد نرمال برسونید ( البته این جمله نباید باعث بشه که شل بگیری و فکر کنی وقت زیاده و فعلا رو به بی خیالی طی کنی.. وقت در عین اینکه زیاده ، خیلی کمه .. )
الان که دیگه داریم به بازه ی امتحانا نزدیک میشیم .. شما تمرکزتو بزار روی تشریحی خوندن.. بعد از تموم شدن امتحانا شما کل بازه ی تابستون رو سعی کنید تمرکزتون روی رفع این مشکل باشه.. که دیگه مهرماه که میرید دوازدهم این مشکل کاملا رفع شده باشه.. شما که رشتتون ریاضیه اگه از تابستون پر قدرت شروع کنید شانس زیادی برای آوردن رتبه های درخشان دارید..
برای رفع مشکلتون : اول باید ببینید مشکل از کجاست ؟! حدس من اینه که شما وقتی صورت مسئله رو میخونید ، همون دفعه اول متوجه خواسته مسئله نمیشید و برمی گردین و مسئله رو دوباره از اول میخونید و شاید حتی سه باره و چهارباره .. پیشنهاد من اینه که وقتی برای مثال یه مبحث از یه درسی رو خوندین ( مثلا یه قسمت کوچیک از یه فصل فیزیک.. مغناطیس مثلا) و بعد خواستین تست بزنید ، یک محدوده ی زمانی تعیین کنید.. مثلا تصمیم بگیرید که توی یک ساعت ۱۰ تا تست از اون مبحث بزنید.. و تمام تلاشتون رو هم بکنید که با یک بار خوندن مسئله متوجه خواسته ی طراح بشید. اگه یک ساعت تموم شد و شما تونستید توی اون بازه ی زمانی ۱۰ تا تست رو حل کنید . دفعه بعد ۳ تا تست به این تعداد اضافه کنید.. و سعی کنید ۱۳ تا تست از اون مبحث بزنید ( توی همون بازه ی یک ساعته‌) و اگه بازهم موفق شدین ۱۳ تا رو بزنید دفعه بعد ۳ تای دیگه به این تعداد اضافه کنید ..وقتی به تعداد ۲۰ یا حالا اگه دیگه می خواین خیلی کولاک کنید ۳۰ تست در یک ساعت رسیدین کم کم سعی کنید علاوه بر اضافه کردن به تعداد تست ها  تایم رو هم اضافه کنید. اما اگربار اول  نتونستید ۱۰ تا تست رو توی یک ساعت بزنید .. دفعه بعد هم زدن ۱۰ تا تست توی یک ساعت رو تمرین کنید.. اگه بازهم نتونستید همین شیوه رو ادامه بدین تا جایی که بتونید به راحتی ۱۰ تا تستو توی یک ساعت حل کنید .. امیدوارم کمک کننده باشه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Shah1n

> توی درسای عمومی مشکل ندارم خیلی البته به جز متن های زبان . 
> آخه قبلا iq کار میکردم سوالاش سخت بود الان میکرو کار میکنم که بچه ها میگن خیلی راحته و دیدم که چقدر سریع حلش میکنن.


سوالای کتابو کامل حل کن حتی اگه ساده و مسخره به نظر میاد
مرتب هم ننویس وقتی تست حل میکنی
یه برگه بزار جلوت و هرچی به ذهنت میاد واسه راه حل سریع بنویس
وقتی تشریحی کار کنی یاد میگیری ذهنی جایگذاری کنی و نیاز نداره فرمولو بنویسی بعد جاگذاری کنی
توی ضرب و تقسیم هم سعی کن روش خودتو  داشته باشی برای رسیدن به جواب سریع مثلا به جای ضرب در 5 اونو تو 10 ضرب کن و بعد تقسیم بر 2 خیلی وقتا سریعتر جواب میده

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amirhossein0918


کل راه حل سوال رو باجاش فراموش میکنم (البته دوساله این مشکل رو دارم) تست هم زیاد میزنم منتها مثلا بعد از 10 ساعت تو روز تعطیل 50 تا 60 سوال!


راه حل تست رو حفظ میکنید یا درکش میکنین کاملا ؟ اگر کاملا درک میکنین احتمالا چون در یه روز سوالات زیاد با تیپای مختلف حل میکنین ذهنتون نمیتونه طبقه بندی کنه در نتیجه احتمال فراموشی بالا میره ، میتونین برای حل مشکل تستای زیاد با تیپ های مشابه و نزدیک به هم از ساده به سخت حل کنین تا کاملا براتون جا بیوفته .*

----------


## Amir_H80

> اول از همه اینکه ، خونسردی خودتو حفظ کن دوست عزیز 
> دوم اینکه برو خدارو شکر کن که مشکلت اینه  ملت با چه مشکلاتی که دست وپنجه نرم نمیکنن توی مسیر کنکور..
> یه مسئله اینه که : اینکه شما این شانسو دارید توی مدرسه ای درس بخونید که تدریس معلم ها کیفیت بالایی داره و همکلاسی ها و اطرافیانتون کسایی هستن که توی جو درس هستن و نه مسائل حاشیه ای و شما به جای وقت تلف کردن و صحبت درباره مسائل دیگه .. دور هم جم میشید و تست میزنید خودش خیلی خیلی شانس بزرگیه‌! که فکر میکنم باید قدر دانش باشید..
> در مورد مشکلتون.. باید بگم اینکه الان به فکر برطرف کردنش افتادید خیلی عالیه ! به اندازه کافی وقت دارید برای اینکه بتونید سرعتتون رو به یه حد نرمال برسونید ( البته این جمله نباید باعث بشه که شل بگیری و فکر کنی وقت زیاده و فعلا رو به بی خیالی طی کنی.. وقت در عین اینکه زیاده ، خیلی کمه .. )
> الان که دیگه داریم به بازه ی امتحانا نزدیک میشیم .. شما تمرکزتو بزار روی تشریحی خوندن.. بعد از تموم شدن امتحانا شما کل بازه ی تابستون رو سعی کنید تمرکزتون روی رفع این مشکل باشه.. که دیگه مهرماه که میرید دوازدهم این مشکل کاملا رفع شده باشه.. شما که رشتتون ریاضیه اگه از تابستون پر قدرت شروع کنید شانس زیادی برای آوردن رتبه های درخشان دارید..
> برای رفع مشکلتون : اول باید ببینید مشکل از کجاست ؟! حدس من اینه که شما وقتی صورت مسئله رو میخونید ، همون دفعه اول متوجه خواسته مسئله نمیشید و برمی گردین و مسئله رو دوباره از اول میخونید و شاید حتی سه باره و چهارباره .. پیشنهاد من اینه که وقتی برای مثال یه مبحث از یه درسی رو خوندین ( مثلا یه قسمت کوچیک از یه فصل فیزیک.. مغناطیس مثلا) و بعد خواستین تست بزنید ، یک محدوده ی زمانی تعیین کنید.. مثلا تصمیم بگیرید که توی یک ساعت ۱۰ تا تست از اون مبحث بزنید.. و تمام تلاشتون رو هم بکنید که با یک بار خوندن مسئله متوجه خواسته ی طراح بشید. اگه یک ساعت تموم شد و شما تونستید توی اون بازه ی زمانی ۱۰ تا تست رو حل کنید . دفعه بعد ۳ تا تست به این تعداد اضافه کنید.. و سعی کنید ۱۳ تا تست از اون مبحث بزنید ( توی همون بازه ی یک ساعته‌) و اگه بازهم موفق شدین ۱۳ تا رو بزنید دفعه بعد ۳ تای دیگه به این تعداد اضافه کنید ..وقتی به تعداد ۲۰ یا حالا اگه دیگه می خواین خیلی کولاک کنید ۳۰ تست در یک ساعت رسیدین کم کم سعی کنید علاوه بر اضافه کردن به تعداد تست ها  تایم رو هم اضافه کنید. اما اگربار اول  نتونستید ۱۰ تا تست رو توی یک ساعت بزنید .. دفعه بعد هم زدن ۱۰ تا تست توی یک ساعت رو تمرین کنید.. اگه بازهم نتونستید همین شیوه رو ادامه بدین تا جایی که بتونید به راحتی ۱۰ تا تستو توی یک ساعت حل کنید .. امیدوارم کمک کننده باشه


خیلی متشکرم که وقت گذاشتید . 
کاملا درست میگید شما دقیقا مشکل من اینه :
مثلا حسابان بحث حد : من اول درسنامه ها رو میخونم و مثلا روش هم ارزی رو به کار میگیرم و تعدادی سوال حل میکنم اما مثلا وقتی میرسه به سوال 6 میبینم دیگه هم ارزی جواب نمیده! بعد از گذشت چند دقیقه و اینور اونور کردن سوال! میرم پاسخنامه تشریحی رو کامل میخونم و یاد میگیرم . میرم سوال 7 هم ارزی و روش سوال قبل رو به کار میبرم حل نمیشه و به همین ترتیب تا سوال 60 البته کتاب های مختلفی رو دیدم سیرتاپیاز نشر الگو گاج میکرو آی کیو که دارمش هیچکدوم طبقه بندی مشخصی ندارن که مثلاً بخوای روش خاصی رو به کار ببری . شما کتابی رو میشناسید که طبقه بندیش دقیق و کامل باشه و از هر تیپ چند تا سوال داشته باشه؟

----------


## liaa

> خیلی متشکرم که وقت گذاشتید . 
> کاملا درست میگید شما دقیقا مشکل من اینه :
> مثلا حسابان بحث حد : من اول درسنامه ها رو میخونم و مثلا روش هم ارزی رو به کار میگیرم و تعدادی سوال حل میکنم اما مثلا وقتی میرسه به سوال 6 میبینم دیگه هم ارزی جواب نمیده! بعد از گذشت چند دقیقه و اینور اونور کردن سوال! میرم پاسخنامه تشریحی رو کامل میخونم و یاد میگیرم . میرم سوال 7 هم ارزی و روش سوال قبل رو به کار میبرم حل نمیشه و به همین ترتیب تا سوال 60 البته کتاب های مختلفی رو دیدم سیرتاپیاز نشر الگو گاج میکرو آی کیو که دارمش هیچکدوم طبقه بندی مشخصی ندارن که مثلاً بخوای روش خاصی رو به کار ببری . شما کتابی رو میشناسید که طبقه بندیش دقیق و کامل باشه و از هر تیپ چند تا سوال داشته باشه؟


حقیقتا من رشتم تجربیه  :Yahoo (4):  درمورد دروس اختصاصی ریاضی اطلاعی ندارم اما در مورد مسئله ای که مطرح کردین باید بگم یک فرمول و یا شیوه حل کردن در مورد تمام سوال ها حتی اگه همه مربوط به یک مبحث باشن جواب نمیده.. ( البته شایانِ ذکره که بگم من نمیدونم اصن هم ارزی چیه  :Yahoo (4):  فروموله یا چی ) این رو هم باید در نظر بگیرید که توی کنکور بالای هر سوال نمیزنن که این سوال از کدوم مبحثه ! بنابراین شما باید به جواب دادن اینطور سوال ها عادت کنید..
اما حالا جدا از این مسئله .. در مورد طبقه بندی کتاب .. برای مثال من برای فیزیک از کتاب میکرو گاج استفاده میکنم و درسنامه ها و تست ها به بخش های خیلی ریز تقسیم شده که خب برای آموزش کاربردیه ولی همونطور که گفتم توی کنکور به این شیوه سوال نمیدن

----------


## Amir_H80

حالا این بحث پیدا کردن راه حل رو هم بذاریم کنار . کلا حتی سوالی که بلد هستم هم ۵ تا ۱۰ دقیقه وقتم رو میگیره .

----------


## liaa

> حالا این بحث پیدا کردن راه حل رو هم بذاریم کنار . کلا حتی سوالی که بلد هستم هم ۵ تا ۱۰ دقیقه وقتم رو میگیره .


ببین امیرحسین جان.. در کل این مشکلیه که فقط و فقط و فقط و تاکید میکنم *فقط* با تمرین بیشتر و تلاش برای سریع تر حل کردن ، برطرف میشه  .. اینجا هیچکس هیچ فرمول جادویی نداره که باهات درمیون بزاره

----------


## reza2018

> سلام دارم میرم دوازدهم رشته ام ریاضیه اینواول بگم که اصلا تو فهم دروس مشکل ندارم و اگه امتحانا استاندارد مثل نهایی گرفته بشه راحت 19 یا 20 میگیرم .
> من سرعتم توی تست زنی بسیار پایینه و به طور مثال برای درس حسابان یا فیزیک تو یک ساعت 6 یا حداکثر 10 تا تست میزنم از مباحث جدید و از مباحث قبلی برای هر تست 4 تا 5 دقیقه وقت میذارم . 
> میانگین مطالعه ام بین 5 تا 8 ساعت هستش.
> حتی واسه تستی که ممکنه روز قبل حل کرده باشم دوباره ممکنه 5 دقیقه وقتم رو بگیره . اول کتاب iq میزدم دیدم نمیشه میکرو گرفتم ولی سرعتم همونه که هست.
> با دوستانم تو مدرسه درس میخوندیم (فیزیک و حسابان و بقیه اختصاصی ها ) من  سوال 5 بودم اونا سوال 30 رو هم حل کرده بودن !
> فیزیک و شیمی هم تا حد زیادی  اینجوریه .
> معلم هامون خیلی عالی درس میدن ( مدرسه تیزهوشانه ) منتها در عوض تستهای بسیار سختی میگیرند (مثلا معلم فیزیک 40 تا سوال کنکور رو تشریحی کرده بود تو 90 دقیقه ) من نمره ام 8 شد . 
> امتحانات هم از سختیش کم نمیکنن و شاید حتی سوال های سخت تری هم بدن .
> توی آزمون ها به طور وحشتناکی کمبود وقت دارم .
> خواهش میکنم راهنمایی کنید. سال بعد اینجوری بشه بیچارم


سلام.فکر میکنم دلیلش اینه که بدون آموزش کافی وحل مثال سراغ حل تست میری.
دلیل دیگش میتونه منبع آموزشی نامناسب باشه.یعنی کتابی که برای عموم بچه ها خوب هست ممکنه برای تو خوب نباشه که در این صورت بهتره منبعتو عوض کنی.

----------


## Amir_H80

شاید به خاطر عدم تمرکز کافیه ، من همیشه بعد از یک ساعت درس خواندن پنج دقیقه تا ده دقیقه میرم تلگرام چک میکنم. نظر شما چیه ؟ یعنی میتونه به این خاطر باشه؟

----------


## Amir_H80

چه راه هایی واسه ترک شبکه های اجتماعی وجود داره ؟ من یک روز سراغ گوشی نرم کلا اعصابم بهم میریزه دست خودم نیست هی یه احساسی به هم میگم برو چک کن .

----------


## invinciblegirl

> شاید به خاطر عدم تمرکز کافیه ، من همیشه بعد از یک ساعت درس خواندن پنج دقیقه تا ده دقیقه میرم تلگرام چک میکنم. نظر شما چیه ؟ یعنی میتونه به این خاطر باشه؟


 قطعا تاثیر منفی میذاره قطعا و بدون شک! بخصوص اگر توی تایم مطالعه و تست زنیتون اون وسطا یاد چیزی که تو تل خوندین یا دیدین یا گوش کردین بیفتین خیلی راندمانو میاره پایین حیفه کسی که میخواد خوب بخونه با تل چک کردن هم وقتشو هدر بده هم ذهنشو درگیر کنه

----------


## invinciblegirl

> چه راه هایی واسه ترک شبکه های اجتماعی وجود داره ؟ من یک روز سراغ گوشی نرم کلا اعصابم بهم میریزه دست خودم نیست هی یه احساسی به هم میگم برو چک کن .


 من خوره ی مجازی داشتم قورت میدادم مجازی رو گوشیم سوخت یه مدت پول نداشتم بخرم چون گوشی بدجور کشید بالا تا اونموقع درس تعطیل بود بعد چند روز شروع کردم درس خوندن دیگه ام گوشی خریدنو گذاشتم واسه وقتی دانشگاه قبول شدم تو این گوشیمم تل و... اصن هیچی نصب نمیشه(اندرویدش پایینه)اما همینم حواس منو پرت میکنه بخاطر سابقه ی درخشان گوشی خوردنم!!!من گوشی رو از خودم دور میکنم و اگه برم سمتش یه تنبیهی واسه خودم در نظر میگیرم شما اگر بتونین خاموش کنین خوبه من نمیتونم چون ممکنه خانواده زنگ بزنن کار داشته باشن شما خوبه که کم کم زمان تل چکیدنتونو!کم کنین مثلا هر سری دیرتر اینکارو کنین یه ساعت یه بارو بکنین یه ساعت و ربع یه بار بعد یه ساعت و نیم یه بارکم کم که بهتون فشار نیاد تنبیه رو هم اگر اجرا کنین خوبه در نهایت اگر اینکارا جواب نداد گوشی رو بدید دست کسی بگین تا مثلا فلان ساعت (2،3 ساعت بعد) بهتون نده یه ربع بده بعد بگیره دیگه چیزی فعلا به ذهنم نمیرسه

----------


## AynazZ

اول در مورد مجازی بگم چون مهمتره :Yahoo (21):  تاااااااااااا وقتی بهش براااااااااحتی دسترسی داری هی میری سراغش ولی اگه دسترسی نداشته باشی بعده دو روز کلا میکشی بیرون از مجازی :Yahoo (21):  منم تبلتم سوووووخت نبردم درستش کنم چون اینجوری دسترسیم کمتر میشد گوشیمم که قدیمیه چیزی نصب نمیشه روش :Yahoo (76):   یکار کن گوشی اینا دم دستت نباشه بده امانت برات نگه داره یکی والا هیچی نمیشه از هیچی عقب  نمیمونی من ضمانت میکنم بیا اقا اینم سیبیل (''''')  :Yahoo (21):  گرو گذاشتم :Yahoo (76): 
 اما در مورد زمان تست زنیت.....برادر چرا از راه نرسیده هییییییییی زمان میگیری؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟اقا بذار کنار اون ساعته کوفتی رووو :Yahoo (21):  دیر اومدی زودم میخوای بری؟! :/
عجول نباش ... تمرکزت فکر میکنم پایینه اول سعی کن یکم از چیزای بیخود مغزتو خالی کنی یکیش همون فضای مجازیه لعنتیه تل اینستا درد ورم :/
خوووووووودتو با احدی مقایسه نکن هرررگز!  زود میزنن؟ خب به درک به من و تو چه  :Yahoo (21):  باشه اصن خوشا بحالشون :/  
تو سرت تو کاره خودت باشه ....تو تابلووعه هووووووووووووولی عجولی اصن یه وضی :Yahoo (21): 
اول مثالایی که معلمت سر کلاس حل کرده خووووب بفهم حلاجی کن بعد چندبار حل کن خودت ...حفظ نکن ناموسا :Yahoo (21):  اینکه میگی تست دیروزی رو10مین زمان میدی خب معلومه اینو مسلط نشده پریدی تسته بعدی...نکن اینکارو. پله پله برو.
زمان تا کنکورت انقددد هست خداروشکر که این مشکلت رفع شه.
امیدوارم موفق باشی.
صدق الله و علی العظیم :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 
کف کرد دهنم-_-

----------


## AynazZ

> شاید به خاطر عدم تمرکز کافیه ، من همیشه بعد از یک ساعت درس خواندن پنج دقیقه تا ده دقیقه میرم تلگرام چک میکنم. نظر شما چیه ؟ یعنی میتونه به این خاطر باشه؟


این پیامتو الان دیدم :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  برادر گرفتی مارو؟؟؟ :Yahoo (21):  این چههههههههههههههههههه حرکتیه؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):  وای اصن شک نکن که مشکل  اصصصصصصلی اصن همینه. چون تو کلا منتظری یساعتت پر شه بپری تو تل :Yahoo (21): یساعت حبس میکنی انگار خودتو خب معلومه اون درس نمیشه اسمش.ستراحته بین درس با گوشی یا تی وی اصن معنی نداره.
#اصلاح_کن :Yahoo (21):

----------


## WickedSick

با تلگرام اینا نمیتونی پیشرفت کنی:/ من خودم سال اول کلا نداشتم سال دومم یکی دو روز تو هفته میرفتم.
سال اولم خیلی یهویی کنار گذاشتمش. شمام باید همین کارو کنین. تیکه تیکه ولش کردن اصلا تاثیر نداره. یهویی و ناگهان باسد بزارسش کنار

----------


## Mahsa.TS

تست زیاد کار کنید خیلی زیاد میتونه موثر باشه

----------


## Mr_nobody1994

از همین الان فضای مجازی رو محدود کن،شما فکر کن داری ریاضی میخونی بعد سی تست میای سمت اینستا یا تلگرام کلا از فاز خوندن خارج میشی،دوباره باید برگردی،میتونی اگه از عملکرد خودت راضی بودی اخر هفته نیمساعت یساعت استفاده کنی

----------


## konkoor98

> کل راه حل سوال رو باجاش فراموش میکنم (البته دوساله این مشکل رو دارم) تست هم زیاد میزنم منتها مثلا بعد از 10 ساعت تو روز تعطیل 50 تا 60 سوال!


شما مشکلت اینه که حفظ میکنی و عمیقا یاد نمیگیری اگه اینطور نیست برو روانپزشک اونم جایی که نورو فیدبک داشته باشه

----------

